# Forum-Support vom 14.12.15 bis zum 04.01.16



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Alle Jahre wieder… So neigt sich auch 2015 dem Ende zu und 2016 steht unter anderem mit vielen neuen Ereignissen und spannenden Produkten vor der Tür.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für Euer entgegengebrachtes Vertrauen und für den Einsatz jedes einzelnen hier im Forum bedanken. Ganz besonderen Dank für die vielen Ideen und Vorschläge zur Verbesserung unserer Produkte und unseres Kundenservices hier in Deutschland. Auch wenn wir nicht alles umsetzen können, bzw. konnten, möchte ich euch versichern, dass all euer Feedback stets gehört wird. Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen: Vielen vielen Dank!!

Ankündigung: Ab dem 14.12.15 bis zum 04.01.16 werden die Forum-Supporter in den Winterurlaub entschwinden. Daher bitte ich Euch freundlich, bei Problemen mit unseren Produkten, dem Kundenservice oder sonstigen Fragen rund um Corsair, insbesondere aber zur Abwicklung jeglicher Garantieanfragen euch direkt über unser Kundenportal bei uns zu melden: http://corsair.force.com/ - Dort wird Euch auch über die Feiertage, zwar mit etwas verminderter Mannschaft auf dem Deck, so schnell es nur geht geholfen. Interaktionen im Forum mit den Supportern, werden in dieser Zeit nicht möglich sein. Selbstverständlich könnt ihr weiterhin Eure Fragen und Anregungen loswerden wenn diese keine Zeitnahe Lösung durch Mitwirkung des Foren-Supports benötigen. Ich bedanke mich für euer Verständnis.

Das Corsair-Team wünscht Euch und allen die Euch wichtig sind schöne Feiertage, ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Passt gut auf Euch auf, damit wir uns dann in aller Frische, ab dem 04.01.16 zeitig zur CES, wiedersehen können.

Liebe Grüße
Euer Bluebeard


----------

